# BA's Red Crystal Shrimp 2 for $5.00



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

These must be of low grade right?

That sounds really cheap. THe sale starts this Saturday.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Scarborough.html?reloaded=true


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't know about Scarborough location. The CRS at North York looks no where like that picture.



Kerohime said:


> These must be of low grade right?
> 
> That sounds really cheap. THe sale starts this Saturday.
> 
> http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Scarborough.html?reloaded=true


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

souldct said:


> Don't know about Scarborough location. The CRS at North York looks no where like that picture.


Same with Mississauga - very low grades, and the tank was absolutely squirming with planaria.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

A-B grade, good to test out though. It used to be $5.99 each.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

They're usually low grade, but there was this one time where they had some blotchy No-entries. Blotchy as in lower than B-C grade colour but SS patterns.

EDIT:
They usually look nothing like the picture though.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Its only in the Scarboro location! However the Newmarket one is advertising female bettas for sale if anyone is looking !


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I did a LFS run yesterday in Mississauga so I wasnt able to get to the scarborough one in time. But damn what is up with the Mississauga big al's? 

about 60% of all their livestock was NOT on sale. What a huge disappointment as I never go that way.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, BA's mississagua used to the best BA's to go visit about 8 or 10 years ago...since then it's just gone down hill for some reason.


----------

